# My long term/long distance boyfriend is coming



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

He made a last minute decision since I have been having a really hard time lately with my anxiety, sleep and depression. We met on WoW a few years ago and have always been extremely close.

He is coming on June 30th and staying until July 30th. There is a convention during the weekend of the 4th that I opted not to go to due to stress of going alone. Since I found out he will be coming he is happily going to go with me  He could see me getting worse and feeling worse these past few months and told me that even though he let some people down at home that he'd be gone for a while, he cares too much about me and put me first. My birthday is also on the 28th of July so he wanted to be here for me for that, too.

He is a busy man and sacrificed a lot to come here. I didn't ask him to or pressure him, at least not intentionally. I am equally happy and nervous!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

He's going to get sexy time right? Then it's not really a sacrifice is it


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha. Yes, he doesn't want to immediately though. He says he doesn't want to soil our first day or two together since this will be our first time meeting face to face.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Hah, small world, my gf and i are meeting in Germany on July 6th, and staying there for a month! :3


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

How nice! I hope that two have a wonderful month together!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! Excited for you, Ravven!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

He is coming later tonight. Oh gosh.

The butterflies.... Did I clean everything... Did I get everything done.... Will I embarrass myself..... **panic**


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, that sounds exciting. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Brings back memories from my trip to France.. I really hope your month will turn out as good as mine was!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!!! :boogie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a good guy from what you say. A month, that's awesome. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

He really is great  completely mature, independant and no hardcore mental issues like I have had in the past. Finally a NORMAL, good, nice guy!


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

That's great! I wish my online relationship had been like that. Even though we're younger. OH WELL.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Yippee!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

PsyKat said:


> He really is great  completely mature, independant and no hardcore mental issues like I have had in the past. Finally a NORMAL, good, nice guy!


Hang onto him!


----------



## Caitlyn (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope you guys enjoy your time together! From personal experience, try not to think about when it's going to end. It's not a worry in the beginning, but as the weeks tick down it will. Try to focus on the time you have with each other in the present and keep the mood positive. From someone who's been there, I regretted the time I spent crying about being separated while still having time together.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

srschirm said:


> Hang onto him!


 Hehe.... I'm not letting him escape


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Aw, he sounds really sweet! Wish you guys the best of luck


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Caitlyn said:


> I hope you guys enjoy your time together! From personal experience, try not to think about when it's going to end. It's not a worry in the beginning, but as the weeks tick down it will. Try to focus on the time you have with each other in the present and keep the mood positive. From someone who's been there, I regretted the time I spent crying about being separated while still having time together.


Good advice. It must be so hard to have to leave. Are you two still together?

I'm really hoping to go see my girlfriend by our first anniversary, which is coming up soon, but I have hardcore mental issues and little money. It might happen, though. She's everything to me, or just about.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

So, an update for you guys.

All has been going very well. We just got back from a large sci-fi convention in the twin cities area (near the Mall of America). We had tons of fun. I tried Romulan rum for the first time... that was interesting! Lol. My Facebook link is below if you'd like to add me and see the pictures of our trip!

Anyway on the last day of the convention he got a phonecall saying he needs to leave early for an extremely important job interview. One that will, if he gets the job, will essentially keep both of us very stable and relatively well-off financially for the rest of our time together (hopefully forever). So he will be gone about a week and a half earlier than previously planned. Gone for my birthday (28th).

I felt my deep depression coming in like a ****ing bomb the second he told me. I don't want to be alone. I go into the bathroom to cry because I don't want to stress him out more than he already is. He doesn't want to leave but we both know he has to.

I'm not sure what to do with myself. He is noticing my sudden heavy lack of appetite. Lack of energy and ambition. I'm trying to keep to my depression under wraps as best I can but I feel like I am going to ruin his remaining days here.

I need a drink 

Anyway I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Beauty and the Beast (Jun 27, 2013)

thtz wow, good for ya and hope stays real to you. 
Best of luck.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Focus on the positives! He's in a position to make you secure. And you're having a great time together. You still have another couple weeks, right?


----------



## Caitlyn (Jul 2, 2013)

zojirushi said:


> Good advice. It must be so hard to have to leave. Are you two still together?
> 
> I'm really hoping to go see my girlfriend by our first anniversary, which is coming up soon, but I have hardcore mental issues and little money. It might happen, though. She's everything to me, or just about.


It was awhile back and the relationship has been over for awhile now. The break had nothing to do with distance. We just weren't right for each other, but I learned a lot about what it takes to be in a serious long distance relationship. I didn't want to get into another one, but life happens and you can't control who you meet, so here I am.

I hope you guys get to see each other.  But I would try not to put so much pressure on yourself and I hope she understands. It'll happen when you can make it happen. Long distance relationships aren't easy and there's a lot of wait time involved unless you're fortunate enough to have the means.


----------

